# Pigeon Forge rv site



## Sandy (Apr 28, 2010)

Do anyone know of a nice RV site in Pigeon Forge we have never used these before.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 28, 2010)

I like River Plantation myself. It is on the Sevierville side of the area. They have more space in the sites than most.

http://www.riverplantationrv.com/


----------



## GMC Triton (May 16, 2010)

KOA has a nice site near DollyWood


----------



## buckraw (May 17, 2010)

Pine Mountain RV resort in pigeon forge.


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2010)

Never camped in the Smokies. Always stayed in a cabin, condo, or hotel. But I thought I would mention that there is a campground at the entrance to Cades Cove.


----------



## TimBray (May 19, 2010)

Haven't been up there in several years but we always stayed in Mill Creek Campground in PF. Nice place and it's a little ways off the main drag so it's quiet. 

http://www.mcresort.com/

Tim


----------



## Ranger/461 (May 28, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> I like River Plantation myself. It is on the Sevierville side of the area. They have more space in the sites than most.
> 
> http://www.riverplantationrv.com/



  I second river plantation. Big sites and friendly people.


----------



## mikelogg (May 28, 2010)

The KOA next to Patriot Park on the little pigeon river.


----------



## CUTNHARE (May 31, 2010)

eagles nest .


----------



## stepup (May 31, 2010)

The KOA is really nice. I stayed there with my mom and dad last year and it is nice and right in the middle of everything.


----------



## clvickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I love to stay at Misty River RV in Walland TN. It's just down the road (7.5 Miles) from Townsend, abt 18 Miles from Cades Cove Loop Rd, 25 Miles from Pigeon Forge, and 30-32 Miles from Gatlinburg Depending on which way you go. The places website is http://www.mistyriverrv.com. 

I think that 85-90% of their campesites are pull through so you don't have to worry about backing in and out, they are also able to take long campers as easy as the short ones. They have a nice Laundry area and they have private showers vice communal.


----------



## knifeman6785 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ripplin Waters in sevierville area right on the creek!!


----------



## north_ga fireman (Jan 6, 2011)

riverbend campground is very nice close to wears valley and off of the main rd


----------



## papasmurff (Jan 7, 2011)

If you are wanting a place to park your rv and enjoy the area Clayboughs is great 1/2 mile off parkway on wers valley road


----------

